

Kaspersky AntiVirus 13 download results in file with different MD5 hashes - blueplastic

I just downloaded a handful of copies of Kaspersky Antivirus 13 via the HTTP link below and keep getting a file with the same name, but a different MD5 hash. Can someone else try downloading the file and checking the hash value for a couple of files to see if this is something Kaspersky is doing? Are they changing the MD5 hash of the file dynamically for each download?<p>The file name I downloaded is: 
kav2013_13.0.1.4190abcdefgEN_4519.exe<p>I was downloading the file from here (expand Kaspersky Anti-Virus under "Personal and Family Security" at the bottom and get the English/USA Canada version):
http://usa.kaspersky.com/downloads/product-updates<p>Does this happen for others?<p>The MD5 Hash app I'm using: WinMD5Free v1.20 on Win 7
======
jaachan
I've done it three times, and get the same hash each time:

    
    
      e234d2efd7d7201e4886d2f21a329a3e
    

I'm using:

    
    
      md5sum --version
      md5sum (GNU coreutils) 5.3.0
    

Edit: On Windows XP

------
jameswyse
Did this a few times, no change in the hash.

    
    
      MD5 (kav2013_13.0.1.4190abcdefgEN_4519.exe) = e234d2efd7d7201e4886d2f21a329a3e

